# 13'4" StumpNocker Skiff Tiller



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Picked up a older StumpNocker a week or two ago.
Push pole, dry storage, live well, extended front deck from PO.
Added my fish finder from the Yak, rod holder and trying to figure out where I want the battery. The PO had the battery in the dry storage box but I might want it in the center right under the front decks lip. Will have to figure that out when I get a motor.
Ordered a New Port Vessels trolling motor 62lb thrust/12v and from WallMart you can get a 2-4yr warranty. Picking up a battery 27c tomorrow deep cycle from WallMart.
I didn't want to drill/mount the transducer on the back of the transom so I used the RAM mount from my Yak and put it off the back for now and will need to reshape it, we will see.
Still things to do, and need to find a 20-25hp motor. Leaning towards a Tohatsu or Evinrude if I can't get a 2S in the Tohatsu, have to look.
Would like a 2S in a 20, but a 25 in a 4S, then leaning to a 25hp no matter what the wife says.
PO had a 10hp on it and it ran 20mph he said w/two people, but I'm told I should get at least a 20 to have some throttle left if needed.
Need to mount some NAV lights and I like the recessed nose lights so I'll look for those/see how much they are. 
Would also like to paint the bottom but not sure what to use. I was thinking of SteelFlex because I hear it is slick, we will see. 
That's about all for now.
Thanks,
Jim
View attachment 2864
View attachment 2865
View attachment 2866
View attachment 2867
View attachment 2870
View attachment 2871
View attachment 2872
View attachment 2873
View attachment 2874
View attachment 2875


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

View attachment 2880

16.5" Red off the Yak.
View attachment 2879

View attachment 2876

View attachment 2877

View attachment 2878


Picked up a battery for the boat/62lb thrust T-Motor.
View attachment 2893


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Cool boat! A friend had one as a kid, we used to take it out on Lake Rousseau. Welcome to the board, lots of good people and info here.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks. Been browsing and yes, it seems like a nice forum/great info.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Well the NewPortVessels 62lb/12v TM came in.

View attachment 2940

View attachment 2941

View attachment 2942


View attachment 2943

View attachment 2944

View attachment 2945


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I removed the PO front TM wooden mount and installed aluminum for the mount.
Test fit the TM to see how it will lay.
Installed the eye bolt if needed for rope and next it to rewire the TM plug and also run some electric for from nav lights.
Work in progress.
View attachment 3071

View attachment 3072

View attachment 3073

View attachment 3074

View attachment 3075

View attachment 3076


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Well took her out today in a nearby lake w/the TM just to see how she floats etc. and she did well.
View attachment 3186

View attachment 3187

View attachment 3188

View attachment 3189

View attachment 3190

View attachment 3191


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool boat. You're going to like it better than a yak when it gets cold. What engine did you decide on


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Very cool boat. You're going to like it better than a yak when it gets cold. What engine did you decide on


Yes thanks, the Yak is cold this time of yr. The TM pushes this boat well and I even tried it on the 5th setting/High, and drove it 1/2 way up on the trailer like the big boys, my wife laughed.
I'm looking at the Yamaha or Tohatsu 20 or 25hp. I like the Yamaha since it has carbs but the weight of the 4S/Yamaha is a lot for a 25hp, more than the others in that class if memory serves. Still looking around for a good 2S as well, and a few things to sell off to obtain, but quicker. If I go to a 4S, I might have to drop to a 20hp due to weight/total weight after looking at the Yamaha and still deciding if I want to give up the extra power of the 25hp. I did notice the eTec in the 25hp was lighter than the Yamaha if memory serves on all these weights, it's been a long day. No hurry and wanting to make the right decision but the wife is pushing me to get a new or near new motor so she won't have to worry. I'm old school and and all this new technology w/FI etc has me hesitant since I like to tinker/fix my own stuff. One other thing I noticed, the 4S's have that belt/drive belt for the cam etc., hum. Sorry for the ramble to answer your question but that is where I'm at. Also, I noticed I will need trim tabs for this small boat.
Decision, decisions.
Thanks again, and this boat doesn't draw hardly any water/draft etc.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rollbar said:


> Yes thanks, the Yak is cold this time of yr. The TM pushes this boat well and I even tried it on the 5th setting/High, and drove it 1/2 way up on the trailer like the big boys, my wife laughed.
> I'm looking at the Yamaha or Tohatsu 20 or 25hp. I like the Yamaha since it has carbs but the weight of the 4S/Yamaha is a lot for a 25hp, more than the others in that class if memory serves. Still looking around for a good 2S as well, and a few things to sell off to obtain, but quicker. If I go to a 4S, I might have to drop to a 20hp due to weight/total weight after looking at the Yamaha and still deciding if I want to give up the extra power of the 25hp. I did notice the eTec in the 25hp was lighter than the Yamaha if memory serves on all these weights, it's been a long day. No hurry and wanting to make the right decision but the wife is pushing me to get a new or near new motor so she won't have to worry. I'm old school and and all this new technology w/FI etc has me hesitant since I like to tinker/fix my own stuff. One other thing I noticed, the 4S's have that belt/drive belt for the cam etc., hum. Sorry for the ramble to answer your question but that is where I'm at. Also, I noticed I will need trim tabs for this small boat.
> Decision, decisions.
> Thanks again, and this boat doesn't draw hardly any water/draft etc.


If your going with the 4 stroke you may only be able to do the 20 weight wise like you said pm me whenever your ready for a motor I have a 2011 mercury 20 up 4 stroke I will be putting up for sale whenever I get it back from my boat mechanic he is changing all the fluids


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Once you try a 4 stroke with FI you'll be a happy dude


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

What do you think of the lowrance unit? I've got 2 of the same on my boat and love them? Like the tm mount also!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> What do you think of the lowrance unit? I've got 2 of the same on my boat and love them? Like the tm mount also!


I love it. Very accurate and give H20 temp. Good at seeing the fish under "The Yacht" LoL.
My son has one as well and he loves it.

Yes I changed out the PO TM Mount to an aluminum one and off to the side so I can stow the TM onthe side of the deck and not in the center.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Well I picked up a '94 Merc 25M SeaPro SShaft.
Getting new MFG look a like decals made (26 bucks) and so far she runs well.
125lb on each cylinder.
Just have to install my tach and see if I need to re-prop etc.
View attachment 4859


View attachment 4860


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Mounted to the motor to get a look see and I guess I'll test it at this height / cav plate to bottom of the boat and see what happens unless you all think I should go a 1/2" higher than the bottom of the boat?
13'4" StumpNocker.
View attachment 4861


View attachment 4862


View attachment 4863


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Back at the house I noticed this black oil, come to find out the PO had the idle screw out 2.25 turns and was loading up. I set it at 1.25 turns and it seems to run better. Still need a water test this weekend if it isn't 30* out !
Also checked and replaced the LU Oil.
View attachment 4864


View attachment 4865


View attachment 4866


View attachment 4867


View attachment 4868


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I also installed a new T-stat, PO was running w/out one.
This video was before I adjusted the carb.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211443417545476


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Stripped the old decals off the '94 Merc and even though I bought new ones for newer yr I might just leave them off/sell them and stick with what I have. Not 100% sure but I like the clean look. Have some touch up to do. The 8 dollar HFreight heat gun work well.
Decal: Mercury, 25, SeaPro.
View attachment 4960


View attachment 4961


View attachment 4963


View attachment 4964


View attachment 4965


View attachment 4966


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

The motor ran a lot better today w/the carb idle at 1.25 turns out. Didn't load up the motor. Still needs adjusting, at WOT it started to bog on a long run so I backed off some and went well.
Here are some positions of the carbs butterfly and cam marks that look out of wack.
Notice the cam is not between the two white lines and also the shifter is not centered on the neutral position on the tiller handle (not a concern at this point) but after adjustments it might be. Just checking things out and thanks to all for the continued help.
Also, installed a T-Stat and it was opening/closing on the garden hoses cold water might help from other testing etc.
=======================
Ok getting the tach hooked up and looking at the butterfly and at WOT the butterfly is past center.
In the next few pics (replies) I'll show where the CAM is located at WOT and where the butterfly is. Also show the CAM and where the butterfly is located when centered.
Pics below=past center at WOT.
View attachment 4984


Cam at WOT.
View attachment 4985


Butterfly centered using tiller handle.
View attachment 4986


Cam when butterfly is centered w/tiller handle.
View attachment 4987


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok, did a test run today and w/2 people, notes below.
The Prop Slip is bad w/1 or 2 people. Note: I marked the prop and it did not spin on the hub, just wouldn't hold.
10x13P aluminum (2106R 13)(38x13P).
At idle then going into gear easing on just a little to WOT it starts out fine and then slips bad once you get on it, if I let off it grabs and then I can continue/get back to WOT.
Note, just before plane out of the hole it slipped.
WOT was 5890rpm to 5990/6k at one point using the Tiny Tach (man that thing bounces at the top rpm limit but that was probably due to the prop. At cruise speed it was pretty steady.
Top speed w/450lb of meat, battery, Tmotor, 6gal fuel I was running 27mph, faster by my self.
SO, I guess I need a different pitch prop, maybe a 12. Not sure. Maybe a 4 blade to get out of the hole due to bow rise by my self. Didn't rise that much w/2 people.
Also, the boat rides real flat on the water w/one or two people, almost feels like the bow is under some by Peach says she noticed that the boat was riding perfectly flat w/me in it at WOT (gas tank up front, battery on side box, Tmotor on bow).


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

P.S. Date mark. Wife said she wanted me to get a bigger boat soon! Awesome woman I have.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok I think I figured this all out (prop blowout). SShaft motor and my transom is 16 1/8" tall so I'm at 17" from mount to cav plate looks like and I can't drop the motor anymore so either I need to cut the transom to 15" or 15.5"-not sure, or mount a jack plate 1"-2" low and then go from there with reserve on the JP to go up etc. This is the only thing I can think of why I'm blowing out the prop as mentioned in the previous post.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Found a HOOK in the boat (pics below) and that might be part of the cause.
Going to test tomorrow if the weather hold out.
Bought a Solas 13P 4 blade prop that might help as well and after testing I should be buying aSRA3-12P extra cup prop which should grab well.
So in the mean time and since I couldn't test today I cleaned up the props leading edges as instructed and was messing around so I decided to match the prop to the motors paint.
Thanks to those who have helped in this endeavor.
Stay tuned for more updates as corrections proceed.

View attachment 5421


View attachment 5422


View attachment 5423


View attachment 5424


View attachment 5425


View attachment 5426


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

How does that hook form? I've only seen those in boats where the transom was rebuilt poorly and left excess fiberglass on the outside, usually only the last 6" or so. You skiff looks like it starts much further up


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

yobata said:


> How does that hook form? I've only seen those in boats where the transom was rebuilt poorly and left excess fiberglass on the outside, usually only the last 6" or so. You skiff looks like it starts much further up


Yes it does start further up. Transom looks original. 
PO resurfaced floor, not a great job but it is a fishing boat. 
No false floor so basically it was a new mesh coating etc.
It seems to me and from seeing this on some boats growing up that it MIGHT have been sitting on a roller and left for a long time. 
PO said (if memory serves) an elderly gentleman owned it before so,,,,,who knows.
Not sure what can be done but doesn't seem to affect the boat running, just might be at the point/same point I'm having the problem of slippage. The prop should take care of that, hence the 12P extra cup, maybe even the 13P 4blade that will be here in a few days.
One thing, this thing floats shallow and is not heavy at all.
Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

There is absolutely no floatation foam in this boat and I was wanting to add some am I'm trying to figure out where to build some boxes or for the foam? Maybe a bigger back deck and then I would need a grab bar I guess. For the front I guess I could hang a box under the deck and pour foam in through access hole?
What say ye?
Thanks,
Jim


----------

